
Cybercrime Cost $126B, Affected 689M People in 2015 - mnmlsm
http://www.ibtimes.com/cybercrime-cost-126-billion-affected-689-million-people-2015-2447435
======
ckastner
Direct link to the study (if you can call it that):
[https://www.symantec.com/content/dam/symantec/docs/reports/2...](https://www.symantec.com/content/dam/symantec/docs/reports/2016-norton-
cyber-security-insights-report.pdf)

------
airesQ
Not sure if Norton has the incentives to produce an unbiased estimate. And
calling this a study might be overkill, it looks more like a brochure.

